# Freshly hatched Platymeris biguttatus - White spot Assassin bug



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Thought I'd just check on the eggs and I found an awesome early birthday present!!!!! :no1:


















This is my finger for size comparison! :O


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

they are teeny lol

How many are you expecting?


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> they are teeny lol
> 
> How many are you expecting?


 
Very tiny!! lol

Well I have about 80 eggs all in all :whistling2:

About 20 of them were laid in the last couple weeks, so they are about 6 weeks behind the rest


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

haha, so they take ages to hatch


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

snowgoose said:


> haha, so they take ages to hatch


Between 4-8 weeks roughly


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

IT'S SO CUTE!!! :flrt: :flrt:

I want :flrt:


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> IT'S SO CUTE!!! :flrt: :flrt:
> 
> I want :flrt:


Cheers Moosey! I can't sleep now, I'm too excited lol


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Scaley said:


> Cheers Moosey! I can't sleep now, I'm too excited lol


I would be up allll night watching them hatch <3


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

MissMoose said:


> I would be up allll night watching them hatch <3


I've already thought that, but its my birthday in 4 mins and could really do with the rest for tomorrow lol


----------



## snowgoose (May 5, 2009)

Happy Birthday Scaley


----------



## Cranwelli (Mar 24, 2009)

Nice assassins. I used to keep a Platymeris mombo. 

Do these guys reproduce pathogenetically or sexually? Never really worked that out.


----------



## Moosey (Jan 7, 2008)

Scaley said:


> I've already thought that, but its my birthday in 4 mins and could really do with the rest for tomorrow lol


Have a good birthday!


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Cranwelli said:


> Nice assassins. I used to keep a Platymeris mombo.
> 
> Do these guys reproduce pathogenetically or sexually? Never really worked that out.


Ooooo I want to get some P. mombo's next

They reproduce pathogenetically and sexually, but I had a couple males in with mine. I've only got one pair left now, well not for long lol


----------



## garlicpickle (Jan 16, 2009)

Happy birthday Nath, and congrats on the new arrivals


----------



## Scaley (Sep 25, 2007)

Still haven't had any more hatch  But there's a few eggs that look very ready to hatch!


----------

